# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как облачную БП ПРОФ 3.0 развернуть на локальном компе без покупки лицензии?

## dimetar

Здравствуйте!

Прошу помощи в следующей ситуации:
Предыдущий бухгалтер вёл учёт в НКО в 1С 8.3 в облаке 42clouds. При передаче дел, за несколько дней до окончания оплаченного им в этом облаке периода, смог сохранить базу на жесткий диск в виде папки backup и файла с расширением *.dt. На компе установлена лицензионная БП для НКО 1С-Рарус в базовой конфигурации и в ней будет вестись учёт в дальнейшем. При попытке открыть выгруженные файлы, выяснилось, что база в облаке была ПРОФ версии 3.0.110.20 и теперь требует лицензию.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность открыть выгрузку и поработать с базой, не прибегая к платным услугам 1С? 

С уважением, Дмитрий

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте!
> Предыдущий бухгалтер вёл учёт в НКО в 1С 8.3 в облаке 42clouds. При передаче дел, за несколько дней до окончания оплаченного им в этом облаке периода, смог сохранить базу на жесткий диск в виде папки backup и файла с расширением *.dt. На компе установлена лицензионная БП для НКО 1С-Рарус в базовой конфигурации и в ней будет вестись учёт в дальнейшем. При попытке открыть выгруженные файлы, выяснилось, что база в облаке была ПРОФ версии 3.0.110.20 и теперь требует лицензию.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность открыть выгрузку и поработать с базой, не прибегая к платным услугам 1С?


Не ломая защиту на своем компе эту базу вы не откроете. 
В облаке ПРОФ версия которая была - это тоже "1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации" (разработчик 1С-Рарус), или "1С:Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации" от самой 1С, или типовая "1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия"?
Вопрос к тому, что у 1С:Раруса конфигурация бухгалтерии для НКО сейчас редакции 5.0 (номер последнего релиз 5.0.63.1), у "1С:Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации" последняя версия 3.0.120.7, но релиза 3.0.110.20 у нее тоже нет.
Версия 3.0.110.20 есть только у обычной типовой "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0" (которая не для НКО).

----------


## dimetar

> Не ломая защиту на своем компе эту базу вы не откроете. 
> 
> Версия 3.0.110.20 есть только у обычной типовой "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0" (которая не для НКО).


Да, действительно, предыдущий бухгалтер вёл учёт НКО в типовой коммерческой версии, причём достаточно схематично и без бумажного "следа". Для его восстановления и нужен доступ к этой базе.
Как поступить, - обязательно ли пользоваться другим компом, чтобы не портить лицензионную версию?

----------


## Online_Z

> Да, действительно, предыдущий бухгалтер вёл учёт НКО в типовой коммерческой версии, причём достаточно схематично и без бумажного "следа". Для его восстановления и нужен доступ к этой базе.
> Как поступить, - обязательно ли пользоваться другим компом, чтобы не портить лицензионную версию?


Тут есть несколько моментов, над которыми надо подумать.
Переноса из типовой БП 3.0 в 1С-Рарус нет. Т.е. надо будет вводить остатки и начинать ввести учет с нуля. В этом случае нужна возможность запускать старую базу с типовой БП 3.0 для получения данных по старым периодам, а с лицензией от базового 1С-Раруса этого сделать будет невозможно.

Зато есть стандартный вариант перехода с типовой БП 3.0 на 1С:Бухгалтерия НКО (которая от самой 1С, а не от Раруса).



Но у "1С:Бухгалтерии некоммерческой организации" нет базовой версии, только ПРОФ, а для ПРОФ версии уже нужна будет подписка ИТС для легального получения обновлений (от 14280 руб. в год) + саму программу "1С:Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации" тоже надо покупать (14400 руб.). Самый бюджетный вариант в этом случае - это перейти на 1С:Бухгалтерию НКО от 1С и загрузить базу в облако, покупать программу не придется, на первый месяц доступ к облачной версии предоставляется бесплатно, а стоимость дальнейшего доступа к облаку - 13029 руб. в год, что дешевле минимального варианта ИТС для получения обновлений для ПРОФ версии + бонусом возможность работать вдвоем с любого ПК, без привязки к какому-то одному устройству и автозаполнение ревизитов по ИНН.

----------


## dimetar

1С-Рарус предложил за небольшие деньги "перевести" базу из типовой БП 3.0 ПРОФ в используемую мной базовую 1С-Рарус для НКО 5.0.
Жду от них информации о времени работ и о том, каким будет результат.

----------


## dimetar

Напомните мне, пожалуйста, что нужно скачать из ссылок, чтобы установить вылеченную конфигурацию ПРОФ 3.0.110.20 и туда подтянуть выгруженную из облака базу в формате либо *.1СD либо *.dt. Установлена лицензионная платформа 8.3.21.1508.
Предложенный вариант за 13тыр всё же дороговат, поскольку в этой базе вести учёт не буду. Ранее уже была приобретена лицензионная базовая БП для НКО от Раруса.
Очень нужно хотя бы остатки по счетам посмотреть.
Рарус же чего-то крутит и медлит с решением.

----------


## Online_Z

> Напомните мне, пожалуйста, что нужно скачать из ссылок, чтобы установить вылеченную конфигурацию ПРОФ 3.0.110.20 и туда подтянуть выгруженную из облака базу в формате либо *.1СD либо *.dt. Установлена лицензионная платформа 8.3.21.1508.


"Вылеченных" типовых конфигураций 1С не существует, т.к. они не имеют защиты и их "лечение" не требуется. 
Что бы на вашем ПК запустить сейчас выгрузку от ПРОФ надо взламывать защиту платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3, которая у вас лицензионная. 




> Предложенный вариант за 13тыр всё же дороговат, поскольку в этой базе вести учёт не буду.


Есть вариант на 6 месяцев - 6800 руб. 
Если конвертация до "1С:Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации" не требуется и конфигурацию можно оставить типовой БП ПРОФ, то есть другие облака с помесячной оплатой от 950 руб./мес., но качество и стабильность будет конечно пониже, чем у 1С:Фреш.

----------

dimetar (20.10.2022)

----------


## dimetar

Могу ли я скачать и установить из ссылок соответствующую платформу ПРОФ и запускать её только для работы с этой старой базой конфигурации ПРОФ? Будет ли вновь загруженная  "отученная" платформа ПРОФ конфликтовать с лицензионной?

----------

